# Cold flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Chad and I were given a flathead clinic Friday night.
It was cold for those of us not reeling in a fish every 20
minutes or so.










Mikes channel cats aren't in this photo or the big 
flathead that got off after a 10 minute fight. The
wind and rain made it tough but Mike kept it interesting.










Unless global warming kicks in this may be my last trip this year.










I did manage one little flathead that got by Mike.
It may not be too cold for flathead but it sure is too cold for me!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

All I can say is AWSOME...Congrats on a mess of nice flatheads guys!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, thats a great night of fishing and catching! Way to go guys!
Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

man thats a nice haul of fish! if you get the right conditions this late in the year you can catch a bunch of flatties. the conditions i favor were just right fri night but i had to do a halloween party with the GF . i'd say we have another 2 weeks of flattie fishing over here in SW Ohio, hopefully 3 weeks. water temps are still around 60 degrees on the GMR.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go guys. Your showing you can kick out butts in the Spring, Summer & Fall.

Are you guys going after the mamouth Channels this winter on the Manotoba, (I think that's the river system)?


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

Was that the Ohio river? and what did you use as bait


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW, you really dont play around. NICE FISH!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice job guys or should I say Mike. You sure know how to find em. Congrats. One question what depth of water are you fishing? I ask because I would like to target them with a fly. I have caught some decent chanels on the fly but never a flat. I figured if located in the right water it might be worth a shot. Salmonid maybe you chime in on that one. Thanks and congrats. S


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats thats a sick night of fishing. What did that big one in the pic end up going? Just glad to hear there is someone who can catch more Flatties than Robbie!! Great job Mike!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow nice job on the mess of flatties. Did u keep them?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

We saw potential for growth :B 





 <--------click to watch video!

We hope to see them after they put on 30-40 pounds.


----------

